
Spain Finds Cervantes' Tomb in Madrid - antr
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-31852032?
======
kazinator
You would expect him to be buried together with Rocinante, but I don't see any
bone of equine proportions in the photos. That could rather be the remains of
Sancho Panza.

~~~
climber_mac
Don Quixote is based on fictional characters. This is the grave of Cervantes,
the writer of the novel.

~~~
duaneb
I thought it was a tongue-in-cheek joke.

------
Mahn
Not 100% confirmed yet. Follow up here:
[http://elpais.com/elpais/2015/03/18/inenglish/1426667907_532...](http://elpais.com/elpais/2015/03/18/inenglish/1426667907_532263.html)

------
jordigh
En una cripta de Madrid, de cuya ubicación no se querían acordar...

~~~
pvaldes
Vamos, que lo han desahuciado también a él, con lo tranquilo que estaba ;-)

~~~
lamuerteflaca
For whatever reason I cannot help but hear a strong spaniard accent when
reading this. I could almost swear that you are from Spain. I'd say that the
"vamos" at the start is what is tipping me off. Quite amusing how one can
discern nationality by little things like that.

~~~
pvaldes
Nobody expected the spanish "En un lugar de la Mancha de cuyo nombre no quiero
acordarme, viva Mejico, cabrones"... :-)

Well, is a post about spanish language after all, should be ok to have some
fun about the topics... You can trust me, such thing like a "spaniard accent"
does not exist at all. A common mistake for non native speakers that mix lots
and lots of accents and clichés. Spanish dialects and local variations are a
big minefield.

~~~
lamuerteflaca
Is like saying that English accent (from England) doesn't exist. Of course it
does. Every single region has its own accents. And yes, I guess within Spain
accents vary, which I guess is the thing you are being pedantic about.

Well I would definitely not expect a mexican to write Mexico with a "j". So
are you from Spain or not?

------
funkyy
First idea that come in to the mind? Lets open its grave and mess around with
bones... Was this really necessary?

~~~
dreamweapon
The counterpoint to that is if we don't "mess" with them (i.e. mark them for
preservation) now they're much more likely get plundered / messed with by
other, less well-intentioned persons at some point later on.

------
adnam
Lorca, however, remains undiscovered.

~~~
Maken
Everybody knows where Lorca is, and he'll continue buried in a hole until
digging up the corpses of the ones executed after the Civil War stops being a
matter of pride for certain people.

------
melling
Looks like the third time is a charm for this story.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9217162](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9217162)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9217229](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9217229)

It would be interesting if HN showed submission so people could do analysis on
submission time, for example.

